# Rome,Ga. a/m #0405, Last day to rescue/adopt is 2/23



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*This is Floyd Co. Animal Control...not a good place to find yourself if you are a poor dog or kitty. Closed every Wed. for kill day. Please help by networking this boy to your contacts. thank you.*










Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: 10d0405: Petfinder


Available Date: 23rd Come get me-FAST! MY TIME MAY BE UP! ***Petfinder requires GENDER ASSIGNMENT ON THIS PET. IT MAY NOT BE ACCURATE***Not the Poster's Fault! Please come adopt me from 10:00- 6:00pm daily *EXCEPT WEDNESDAYS*- Wednesdays are CLOSED. Open every SATURDAY & SUNDAY from 1:00-5:00. Rescue Groups: Please see the NEW policy FOR RESCUES @ www.floydcountyga.org/animalcontrol. This rural shelter is humane, but unfortunately must make room constantly for too many incoming pets..vast numbers of pets are surrendered daily. This is a shelter that euthanizes once a week. 

Floyd County Animal Control 
431 Mathis Rd. 
Rome, GA 30162-0946 
Phone: *706-236-4545* *The phone is answered until 5pm*

Email Volunteer Rescue/Adoption: [email protected] 
or the Director of this Shelter: [email protected]


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

this places CLEANS THE HOUSE OUT on wednesday. ALL animals are euthanized. When they say that is her last day it REALLY is the last day possible. Thats why its closed on wednesday.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*PLEASE PLEASE LOOK AT THIS LIST AND SEE IF YOU CAN FIND ROOM IN YOUR HEART AND IN YOUR RESCUE FOR ANY OF THE DOOMED DOGS AND BABY DOGS IN SUCH GREAT NEED!*​​*ALL OF THE ANIMALS ON THIS LIST ARE SENTENCED TO DEATH!*​*EVERY ANIMAL PAST HOLD TIME STILL IN THE SHELTER *​*ON WEDNESDAY, 2/24, WILL BE KILLED *​*EARLY IN THE MORNING, BEGINNING AT 7:30AM!*​ 

*YES*​*YOU CAN RESCUE FROM FLOYD!*​*IF YOU ARE NOT ON THE LIST OF APPROVED RESCUES!*​​*BUT YOU CANNOT PULL FROM THE SHELTER WITHOUT HELP FROM A RESCUE ON THE APPROVED LIST!*​​*FOR A REFERRAL TO A RESCUE ON THE APPROVED LIST, PLEASE CONTACT THE VOLUNTEER RESCUE COORDINATOR AT THE SHELTER*​*BY CALLING 706-236-4545 OR EMAILING **[email protected]** (@gmail.com)*​*OR MARGARET AT **[email protected]** (@yahoo.com) *​​​*Please speak to the volunteer rescue coordinator at the shelter and ask for a referral to Connie!*​*or email Margaret at **[email protected] (@yahoo.com)*​*Please be prepared to share at least three rescue references!*​*You will need to be able to call in a credit card to a local vet or boarding clinic to pay for the care of the animals until transport!*​*OUT OF STATE TRANSPORT MUST BE ARRANGED BY THE RECEIVING RESCUE!*​ 



*contact information for the shelter:*




*FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL*

*Telephone number: **706-236-4545* 
Fax number: 706-233-0032 
EMAIL: Jason Broome, Director, at [email protected] (@floydcountyga.org 
Volunteer Rescue/Adoption office at [email protected] (@gmail.com) 
*Hours: *
*M, T 10am - 6pm *

*Wednesdays NEVER OPEN *

*Th**, Fri 10am - 6pm *

*Sat + Sun 1pm - 5pm*





*There are also local volunteers who can pick up animals from the shelter for you and drive them to the vet clinic or boarding kennel. If you need a referral to a volunteer that can pick up animals from the shelter for you, please contact the volunteer rescue coordinator or Margaret at [email protected] (@yahoo.com)*



*Instructions on how to apply for approval at Floyd County AC are at the bottom of each post. We strongly encourage all rescues that are interested in pulling from Floyd on a regular basis to apply for approval. *


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...must be out tuesday


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please anyone


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

....this boy has literally no hope


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

back up top sweet boy


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please...must be out tomorrow.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*.*

Please keep crossposting for this poor soul. thank you.:help:


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

is there no one? I would be more than happy to pull and hold for rescue.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What a kind offer!

Anyone that can help this sweet boy?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Needs out today


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

BUMP..
The clock is winding down


----------



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Shelter said owner reclaimed this little one yesterday with there other dog that was there too.*


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you for the update!!!!!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Petfinder listing removed before Wednesday....anyone know???


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! thats fabulous news!!!


----------

